# lead recall



## stpat (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm having trouble coming up with a specific ICD-9 code for this scenario. We have received notice of device lead recalls.The doctor is going to examine the patients in the cath lab via fluoroscopy only to look at the leads.
If this fluoroscopy (CPT 76000) shows anything then they will schedule the patient to replace the leads.

Would I go ahead and use the appropriate mechanical code of 996.01 or 996.04 even though we are ruling out a mechanical complication? Is there a Vcode that might fit better?


----------



## brownrm (Sep 10, 2012)

*Lead recall*

Use both mechanical code 996.xx and replacement code V53.xx


----------

